# I am finding myself getting very frustrated w/ penguin 200



## FuzzAz

My filters are getting cloged soo fast. Then water starts pouring over the overflow, and the bio-wheel stops turning. if I put a brand new cartrage in, after just a few days there is not enough flow to keep the bio-wheel spinning. So I rince it out, then every day after that I have to rince it out or it gets cloged, that maybe works for 4 more days. and get this, there are not even any fish in my tank! Thats right I am just cycleing, trying to get things established and I cant evin keep a filter in there for more than 2 weeks. Not to mention these things are like $3 each in the bulk pack. Right now I am using filters in both slots, that way when I have to throw out the front one I have a second one started and I move that to the front spot and put a new one in the second spot. I was wondering if others have this problem, and if there is a good fix. I was thinking maybe take an old filter and take off the blue filter element so its just the balck screen and placing that in the front slot, so its like a prefilter. Also, what other filters could you recomend. [/list]


----------



## herefishy

What is the filter filling up with, food? Or is it some other form of detritious?


----------



## FuzzAz

there are no identifiable solid debris, just gray slime. My other tank (different filter) has the same looking stuff, thats the good stuff right, but I only change that filter once every few months due to restricted flow. I was hopeing this was a common problem with the filter that somebody fixed. but perhaps its just a problem with my tank, some type of algae.


----------



## herefishy

I have (4) Penguin 200 running now, one on each of the grandkids' 20g. I have never had the problem you describe. I also have the old Peguin 180's. I did have a problem many years ago with those. But, it went away hen I change the type of filter media. I went to a coarse wool type pad, much like the algae cleaning pad for the aquarium glass.


----------



## jeaninel

I have a Penguin 350 and have never had any problem with it clogging. I use the standard carbon filter but empty out the carbon, then a sponge in front of that.


----------



## herefishy

Does it look likea gray mud?


----------



## fish_4_all

How long do you leave the lights on? It might be either diatoms or slime algae. If it is diatoms, leaving the lights on longer and maybe moving theocaiton of the filter for more circulation might help. IF it is slime algae then less light may do the trick. 

I agree with changing the type of filter media you are using. A courser filter pad and/or sponges will allow for the sponges to be rinsed instead of replacing the cartidges and losing the biological bacteria.


----------



## Pleco_stomus

i got a penguin 150, never had any problems. i think its that you have 2 cartridges in it, i only use one, i tried 2 and had the same low flow problem.
i dunno about the Grey slime tho, thats somethin i havent heard before.


----------



## ron521

You might try either the Imagine or Foster and Smith filters for Penguins, they have a clamshell that snaps open and uses a replaceable floss, similar to Whisper. However, you can buy a roll of bulk floss and cut pads to fit the clamshell.


----------



## doughnut

I've got a 100 myself for my 10g..its smaller and only has one filter but I've had it a soild month and a half with out it clogging and getting slime in it. Im really liking it so far.


----------



## teddyzaper

i have 2 penguin bio wheels one 100 and one 150 on a 35gal and a 10gal and i use 2 cartridges in the 150 and never had a problem i think it could be the sand if u have sand, some sand has really fine dust try moving the intake tube farther from the gravel unless its already far


----------



## MXS

FuzzAz said:


> My filters are getting cloged soo fast. Then water starts pouring over the overflow, and the bio-wheel stops turning. if I put a brand new cartrage in, after just a few days there is not enough flow to keep the bio-wheel spinning. So I rince it out, then every day after that I have to rince it out or it gets cloged, that maybe works for 4 more days. and get this, there are not even any fish in my tank! Thats right I am just cycleing, trying to get things established and I cant evin keep a filter in there for more than 2 weeks. Not to mention these things are like $3 each in the bulk pack. Right now I am using filters in both slots, that way when I have to throw out the front one I have a second one started and I move that to the front spot and put a new one in the second spot. I was wondering if others have this problem, and if there is a good fix. I was thinking maybe take an old filter and take off the blue filter element so its just the balck screen and placing that in the front slot, so its like a prefilter. Also, what other filters could you recomend. [/list]


My penguin 200 does the same exact thing. I don't have sand or any fine particles to block water flow. Even when my filters are clean it doesn't move the bio-wheel. I think it's just a design flaw...


----------



## x2fast4everyone

THE SAME EXACT HAPPENED TO ME! I had a penguin 150 it stopped turning after like 5 days, it made a terrible sound. So i eventually ran out and got an aquaclear. AQUACLEARS ARE AMAZING. Quiet and keep my tank clear.


----------



## Romad

x2fast4everyone said:


> THE SAME EXACT HAPPENED TO ME! I had a penguin 150 it stopped turning after like 5 days, it made a terrible sound. So i eventually ran out and got an aquaclear. AQUACLEARS ARE AMAZING. Quiet and keep my tank clear.


 
Same here. Ditched the penguin and bought the aquaclear. Loving it!


----------



## teddyzaper

OK FOUND THE FIX!!!! take everything apart and where the impeller is near, in the tube just shake it a bit then put it back together also dry it all out before. mine is spinning now like crazy on both and has got algea growth on it already!


----------

